# Very Shy Rhom



## RHOMULOUS (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey Guyz I could use your help here. Last night I drove to Shark Aquarium in N.J. Which by the way, for those who have'nt been their, you don't know what your missing.(holy crap). I was in heaven. Well anyway back to my question. I purchased an 8" black rhom, probably the best looking in the shop. I mean this thing is jet black, cherry red eyes, nice contours and nice fins. Well anyway I brought it home and after I acclimated it I threw into my 55Gal. along with two parrot fish which I figured would be left in as food. Up untill now he has been very shy and rarely comes out of the corner. He wont even acknowledge the other fish in the tank. Maybe he is still getting familiar with surroundings I don't know. I get the impression he is depressed?
The cool thing about him originally other than his looks is that when I threw him in the 5 Gal bucket to acclimate him he was making grunting noises and I figured wow this sucker is mean. Now he just seems like he is out of his element. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

That seems pretty normal to me just give him time to get adjusted to the tank. BTW is the tank well planted and is there places for him to hide.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

give him awhile and youll see how mean he can be


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

It may take a week or so for him to get used to the new tank. Its totally normal. Blacks are very cool fish, they have personality.


----------



## RHOMULOUS (Jan 19, 2003)

Yeah I have plenty of plants & big rock right in the center. He seems to always stay behind the rock:cool:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice one, it should chill in a few days.
Got any pics?


----------



## RHOMULOUS (Jan 19, 2003)

Sorry no pics yet, but as soon as I get them I'll be sure to post them.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

He is either still adjusting to the tank yet.. or hasnt really hit the pyscho stage yet, if he hasn't he will soon given the right attention. :rockin:


----------

